# Bell & Ross - Where to buy online?



## Raveot (Sep 16, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a Bell & Ross Type Demineur. Anyone who has recommendations for a legit online store (preferebly in Europe to but also elsewhere)? 

Other opionions about this watch are also welcome because I have not seen it in person yet.

Thanks


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

There are numerous AD's like Lussori who will be able to give you excellent service on your purchase at a fair price. Give them a call :-!


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Although I have not purchased a B&R through Lussori, I have purchased from there before. I would recommend them as the guy who helped me, Brian, had great service and good prices.


----------



## Raveot (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks! Anyone who knows a good online store in Europe? I live in Sweden so I want to avoid custom fees if possible.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear european ADs are hard to get a



Raveot said:


> Thanks! Anyone who knows a good online store in Europe? I live in Sweden so I want to avoid custom fees if possible.


----------



## luxury watches (Jan 11, 2008)

you can get bell & ross watches online from matt baily

they are an authorized dealer in canada


----------

